# Defund Police... Republicans or Dem???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So I have bit my tongue enough on this one.

Since the WH and the press secretary want to keep spouting the lies about how it is Republicans wanting to defund the police because they wont vote "yes" on the 6T "infrastructure" bill.

https://twitter.com/SteveScalise/status ... 4082323457

Above is a little video showing you the truth.

Also the reason why the "no" vote is on the 6T dollar "infrastructure" bill is happening isn't the portion about the police funding. It is the 50% of the bill that goes towards "GREEN NEW DEAL". Maybe if they would bring up a bill and not tack on crap for sole funding of the police you will get a true picture.

But again... some of us on here called it.... BLAME TRUMP and BLAME REPUBLICANS is what we will hear for 4 years. oke:

If any of the old posters are still lurking... can you defend this or not???? Which party is "lying" all the time? Now I will say this... BOTH PARTIES LIE... but I remember post after post saying Trump is a liar and what not. I then showed how he wasn't lying it was the media "twisting" things. So please show me how you can defend this out right LIES!!! When it is coming to the "defund" the police... or COVID... and what not now???

Also I know that our past posters were never for defunding the police. They said some reform is needed which most of us agreed as well. But please try and defend the Dem's who are outright lying now? Hypocrisy is running very deep in the media and with Dem's right now. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It's coming... best be ready when the SHTF


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If they defund police are the going to divert that money to the Coroner? He is gonna need it...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just some things to think about..... BTW... Chicago every 4th of July is horrible for shootings and stuff.

So what changed with a year??? NOTHING.... Chicago still has rampant gun violence.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This article is a good read.



> Police hit Biden crime plan as 'foolish' and 'knee-jerk' action
> 
> President Joe Biden's hope of winning over police by pushing for more funding, with strings attached, was slammed Monday as a Band-aid that ignores the bigger issue of politicians attacking law enforcement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good morning. I have not been around because I was camping in Montana. A grizz killed a lady a ways south of us, but with no cell service I didn't hear until dieseling up in Helena. Sure some nasty comments about a poor dead woman in the social media. Who woukd think you couldn't have food in your tent when camping by the post office in town.

As for defunding the police the average Democrat is so partisan they will defend the lie. They dont want to give up abortion because they may get the neighbors wife pregnant and they don't want to give up gay rights because they may want her ten year old son too. There has to be a reason they are so extremely partisan, and I'm guessing its to disgusting for them to reveal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opinion/ ... d=msedgntp

This is going on right now....

They dont want to "defund" anymore.... oke:

Look how the violence in Seattle has increased with the "peaceful" protesters....

You let people keep getting away with stuff they will keep pushing the envelope until something horrific happens.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just wanted to post this here as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If people in these liberal states keep electing woke politicians they deserve every misery they create. The problem is misery doesn't stop at state borders. Then also the ones smart enough to move are not smart enough to vote differently in their new state of residence.


----------

